# Cracking feet and birdy "lotion"



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

So, Mr. Linty has a problem with not drinking enough water, and since he's an older fellow, is pretty set in his ways when it comes to food. He won't play in water dishes, I can barely get him to let me spritz him with water at all, and he doesn't like any of the fruits and veggies with high water content. That being said, he has a recurring problem with his feet where the dry skin cracks between his outside rear toe and his leg. I have some antibacterial/antifungal topical medication the vet gave me a year ago for when the lovebird so kindly removed him of his claw (ughhhh!!!!), but I think it stings because he HATES when I put it on. It does work, but are there any bird safe "lotions" out and about that wouldn't sting and wouldn't be harmful if ingested? Someone told me vaseline but I have a hard time believing that would be safe.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm friends with a guy on Facebook who puts coconut oil on his U2's feet to help with dry skin. I've also read somewhere that adding a little into the diet helps with natural oil production, although I've only ever supplemented with red palm oil (Harrison's Sunshine Factor) myself. Only a teeny tiny drop on occasion for tiels of course! Something to look into?


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

I also got the advice with coconut oil here on the forums. Rub some gently on the feet and by the nostrils. It's not harmful if ingested. I was given this advice, but havent't tried it myself though.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

i use coconut oil on my bird all the time! she absolutely hates getting it on her feet but it works super well as moisturizer for them.


----------

